# Toro 1128 power max



## Hanky

I just bought my new Toro Power Max HD 1128 1 week ago. I have about 45 minutes of operating time on this Toro before this Video was taken. I am still getting used to the operation of this Toro since I had my old Craftsman for 18 years. This Toro has tons of power for the 12 in of wet snow we received Blows far better than I expected, I am having a hard time getting used to the controls for the chute on the left side to be operated by the right hand. With this wet heavy snow seems like to change direction of the chute some times I have to stop and help the Joy stick to change direction.










By the end of the day 5 hrs. latter I was much more comfortable with the use of this Toro. These were taken first thing in the morning. I was fighting the 1128 at first after a few hrs. it was not so bad. Did both of my neighbours drive ways. There are 5 or 6 other blowers on my block but I was the only one that could blow the wet heavy stuff. My Toro did NOT plug up once which I did not expect I was able to blow snow 25 to 35 ft. The 10 hp across the street was good for 6 or 7 feet and plugged up after a few minutes so I did his yard also. 

I am very happy with my new Toro, would not go back to what I had, one gets what you pay for. This was a great purchase, can not wait to get some powder snow. My self I will need a few more hrs. at the controls before I can give a full blown review.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Congratulations on the new machine


----------



## db9938

Conrats, other than trying to figure out the most efficient manor of using the controls, she seemed to chew through anything you put into her way


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if its blowing wet snow that far just imagine how far it will toss some dry snow


----------



## ZippoMan

detdrbuzzard said:


> if its blowing wet snow that far just imagine how far it will toss some dry snow


Yeah it will be awesome!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

MAZEL TOV there HANKY..


----------



## Hanky

Well we finally got some more snow about 5 in of dry light snow. It was hardly enough for a test but it worked great, still a bit of learning on my part. Not thrilled with the interlock on this Toro, use my right hand to use the joy stick to change direction of the chute and blower speed drops to 50% of what I had when holding down the blower lever with right hand. Also when changing chute direction, the deflector points down when changing direction and does not return to where it was before, a pain in the butt. I may be used to my old blower I never had any problem like this. 

But this blower like lots of snow and it really does great in the heavy snow. Other snow blowers on my street are close to equal in this light fluffy snow.





Still snowing so may get a lot more by morning, There should be a huge pile of End of Driveway snow tomorrow for a good workout.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it seems that the joystick needs to be adjusted so the deflector doesn't drop down


----------



## Hanky

That is what I am thinking and hope to fine tune it tomorrow. This blower is unstoppable in wet heavy snow, just got to get a couple small issues corrected. Still snowing here should have 6 in by morning.


----------



## Hanky

We received another 7 in. of snow over night I adjusted the deflector this morning. I am sure I have it working as well as it should. Used my *TORO* *1128 OXE Power Max HD* for over 3 hrs this morning and I can say I am really liking this blower now I have learned how this blower works and am pleased with it and I am glad I have bought it. Just finished my drive and the snow came off my roof 18ft. x 40ft. had over 15 inches of snow on it so when it landed there was a ton and my 1128 had no problems with it. The snow was higher than the bucket but still blew great. Short video when driveway was half done.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

so how did the deflector work, did it stay in place


----------



## Hanky

Yes it worked great Just a little tune up and all is great, I should of done it yesterday but I was Lazy and it was colder yesterday. I am very happy with my Toro now it is a keeper. I followed my neighbour he has a 11 hp Craftsman and I was blowing our snow at least 50% farther than he was and a lot higher also.


----------



## Hanky

Over night we received about 5 in. of heavy snow (snowman building) after 2 hrs of use I am very pleased with Toro and their chute design and plastics. no sign of sticky snow in chute.
And yes I love the plastics on the Toro. Some plastic parts are fibre reinforced, others a dedicated polymer of some sort. Good to minus 100deg. I know it will hold up. Also, the shape of the ACS system all but eliminates the use of metal to form that shape. There is no discernible advantage of one material over another, as long as we are talking about Toros plastics. Other brands I can't speak to.


One interesting point. The Toro runs tighter clearances on the impeller than most brands To the point where it's fractional and an impeller kit would be unnecessary. They can do this because of the anti clog setup, as the impeller (after throwing snow) passes by the ACS part of the system and that area is opened up. This is one of the reasons the Toro throws snow like a beast.


----------



## 43128

how did you get a tecumseh in 2014?


----------



## GustoGuy

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAZEL TOV there HANKY..


POWERSHIFT93. Did you know that the Toro snow blower engines are made by the same company that makes Harbor feight Predator engines?

Loncin.


----------



## Hanky

It was on the blower, was not looking at motors just the rest of the blower, There was a Husky sitting next to it and the more I looked I liked the Toro. I have about 16 to 18 hrs on it now and feel good when I use it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

GustoGuy said:


> POWERSHIFT93. Did you know that the Toro snow blower engines are made by the same company that makes Harbor feight Predator engines?
> 
> Loncin.


 I do not run those new TOROS. you know what I play THE GAME with OLD SCHOOL BRIGGS ENGINES.


----------



## GustoGuy

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I do not run those new TOROS. you know what I play THE GAME with OLD SCHOOL BRIGGS ENGINES.


 The Honda Gx design is the design standard which replaced the old Valve in block L-head engines. Have you seen any newly made flat head engines anymore? No because they are too inefficient and release too much unburned hydrocarbons into the atmosphere.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

GustoGuy said:


> The Honda Gx design is the design standard which replaced the old Valve in block L-head engines. Have you seen any newly made flat head engines anymore? No because they are too inefficient and release too much unburned hydrocarbons into the atmosphere.


 I can still get my paws on those new old stock L HEAD engines.


----------



## Jmig

Great review. It's a seamless machine. After growing up with my father's '78 Toro 524, I thought after I acquired this (read below), that Toro wouldn't be the same, for a few reasons. I'm pleasantly surprised.

Confused with the Tecumseh question. the new 1128s are Briggs correct?

I'm in the Boston area and have a 2005 826 OXE w/ the Tecumseh engine. After 90 inches in a month this thing is passing tests left and right. It tears down banks and refuses to stall or clog. Amazing.


----------



## Pathfinder13

Hanky your machine looks really good ! Strong too


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Have you taken the time to feed it fresh oil yet ?? You should be past due for your first change.


----------



## Hanky

Yes I did a oil change at about 6 hrs. By my records I have just over 18 hrs on it now, thought at about 20 to 24 hrs for 1 more change. Sure hope we get some more snow soon it has rained for the last 2 weeks on and off.

My dealer fixed my Interlock issues and also the Joystick chute control. So far I am really pleased with my Toro. It took me a bit to getting used to it at first as I blew snow at our front door, not expecting the distance that I could blow the wet heavy snow we got .


----------



## detdrbuzzard

" Sure hope we get some more snow soon "
all dressed up and no snow to blow 
same here


----------



## Hanky

1 year later and 30 hrs. the biggest pain is the pivoting scraper, wet heavy snow get between the bucket and Pivoting scraper and then moves over the pivot part and the auger chews it up. Also on the bottom edge gets built up with ice and causes wear on the scraper. so I am going to convert back to a solid scraper old school and my dealer will install I only pay for parts.


----------



## Hanky

We received just over 2 in. of dry snow which is not enough for a good test after 2 hrs. of use. I have ditched the pivoting scraper and gone to a fixed scraper form a 1028 and I am much happier again next time when the wet heavy snow comes of the house roof it will tell for sure but I know I did the right thing. My old blower had a fixed scraper for 18 years and worked great so back to old school with big power this time.


----------

